# Wer hat noch Tourenvorschläge...



## mybikereport (22. April 2016)

...für den Raum Ostwestfalen Lippe? Ich suche noch Touren, über die ich in meinem Blog www.mybikereport.wordpress.com berichten kann. Werde die Touren dann selber abfahren, Bilder machen und darüber schreiben.

Danke für eure Vorschläge.

Grüße Jürgen


----------



## poekelz (25. April 2016)

Da würden mir zunächst einmal die Klassiker einfallen: Wittekindweg, Hermannsweg, Eggeweg

Diese Tourenbeschreibungen sind mitunter schon was älter, müssten aber im Groben noch passen und wenn du sie sowieso nachfahren möchtest - bitte: http://reesbergbike.jimdo.com/touren/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mybikereport (25. April 2016)

Hallo Frank,
Danke für deine Vorschläge, klar den Hermansweg kennt jeder der aus der Region kommt aber vielleicht wandel ich die Touren einfach ab oder verknüpfen sie. Deine Tour 6 "Salzufler Berge" ist ne neue Tour für mich. In der Ecke fahre ich sonst eigentlich nicht, werde ich aber wohl ändern. Also wieder ne Idee mehr.

Danke auch dir und viele Grüße aus Lemgo.

Jürgen


----------



## Juergen1963 (27. April 2016)

https://www.havergoh.de/adfc-lippe-uebersicht/mtb-touren.html

Der Anteil von Wirtschaftswegen ist sehr hoch, aber die Touren sind landschaftlich sehr reizvoll. Wenn man sie mal gefahren hat lassen sich auch mehr Trails einbinden die einem wärend der Touren auffallen.


----------



## mybikereport (27. April 2016)

Hallo Jürgen,
prima Tip, haben mal nen Blick auf die Seite geworfen. Da hoffe ich jetzt mal auf besseres Wetter (gerade schneit es hier wieder, grrr) damit ich dann mal ne Tour unter die Räder nehmen kann. 

Vielen Dank.

Grüße Jürgen


----------



## oppaunke (27. November 2020)

Da bist du mit nem MTB aber etwas overdressed unterwegs.
Ich vermute stark er sucht MTB Touren...
Gruß,
Christian


----------

